# Combat Hapkido Curriculum: Evolving/Next Grandmaster?



## Doomx2001 (May 10, 2011)

Hello everyone.
I was curious as to how different Combat Hapkido has become since it was founded (91-92?)?
Or has it changed at all since it's inception?

Last question: a bit of taboo here, but if Grandmaster Pellingrini were to step down or go on to the next life, who would be the next grandmaster? The reason I ask is so often these days when the founder of a martial art passes, his organization splits into many competing factions with no clear grandmaster of the art leading to confusion and bickering. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 12, 2011)

77 views and nobody seems to want to touch this topic, LoL!
One of the reasons I asked about how the 'curriculum' may have changed is because on the ICHF website they have the 'Legacy Series' dvds that contain techniques said to no longer be in the curriculum. 

?


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 12, 2011)

I apologize about the second question I asked. I can see how it could be taken the wrong way. If I could edit it out, I would. 

Sorry.


----------



## terrylamar (May 12, 2011)

Doomx2001 said:


> 77 views and nobody seems to want to touch this topic, LoL!
> One of the reasons I asked about how the 'curriculum' may have changed is because on the ICHF website they have the 'Legacy Series' dvds that contain techniques said to no longer be in the curriculum.
> 
> ?


 
I have both series.  The Black Belt Series/Master Series and the Legacy Series.  I havet he "Legacy Series" on VHS from the early 90's.  The curriculum has changed and continues to evolve.

Ground work, pressure points, weapon disarmaments and the cane are among the many changes.  One would think, for the the best.

As far as the Heir Apparent to the ICHF, I haven't a clue.


----------



## Doomx2001 (May 12, 2011)

How does the legacy series differ from todays curriculum?
Thanks for the info thus far.


----------



## Drac (Aug 31, 2011)

There have been numerous changes to the cirriculumn since I joined in 2005 and I am sure there will be more. As far as the next Grandmaster if GMP steps down.I dont have a clue. I am sure he would appoint someone to assume his mantle..


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Oct 3, 2011)

Regarding an heir apparent, the organization that administrates Combat hapkido is Defensive Services International Incorporated http://www.dsihq.com/.  

If GMP has incorporated his organization, and I assume that he has, then DSI is run by a CEO and a board of Directors.  GMP is essentially the CEO and upon stepping down or passing away, a new CEO would be elected by the DSI's board of directors.  While this does not necessarily prevent a split, it does mean that there is a some kind of mechanism in place to insure smooth transition.

GMP has done the work of creating the system and, as has been pointed out, the system grows and evolves as time goes by and the needs of practitioners change.  Since he's already put those mechanisms into place, he can, in theory, step down at any time and his corporation will continue to operate.  The system is not dependent upon him, at this point, and can easily be cared for by others after his departure.

GMP seems like a very intelligent man, so I suspect that he has taken the transition of his organization into account.  

If I am off base in any of my statements, then others more knowledgeable than myself will certainly step in to correct me. 

Daniel


----------

